# anyone want to chat?



## Guest (Mar 28, 2006)

I could really use some one to talk to...


----------



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

Hi: What would you like to talk about?


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2006)

mainly about how I am feeling and if there is any way to overcome this. Where I live doctors are not helpful in anyway - they just want to pass drugs off on you and then ask you to leave - its horrible.

Does anyone want to meet in the chat room?


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2006)

Where is the chat room?


----------

